# Different portafilter for delonghi dedica



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi all

I have a delonghi dedica and the i would like to get a better portafilter for it as the normal one only holds around 14g of coffee and is 'double' walled. I have seen that people 'mod' the current one but considering my lack of experience with power tools and that there isn't a workshop near me that seems out of the question. Does anyone know if you can buy a portafilter from another manufacturer or something that will fit ?


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

I would recommend buying a replacement basket which you can put into your existing portafilter. These fit perfectly and are available from China on eBay/AliExpress for about 1/4 of the price but a longer delivery wait than Amazon (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Stainless-Strainer-Pressurized-Breville/dp/B07SFXZCPB/ref=sr_1_15?keywords=51mm+basket&qid=1580843896&sr=8-15). As you mentioned, the stock baskets supplied by De'Longhi are pressurised double walled baskets, whereas this a single wall and so will require a finer grind from a decent espresso grinder. However, with a decent grinder and an unpressurised basket you will make a much better coffee!


----------



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

HI mate , should have mentioned that i have already bought a bigger non pressurized basked but it only fits if i also remove the plastic thing ( directs the coffee to the outlets ) so didnt really like the idea of having the coffee run down the metal part...


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

NickDa said:


> HI mate , should have mentioned that i have already bought a bigger non pressurized basked but it only fits if i also remove the plastic thing ( directs the coffee to the outlets ) so didnt really like the idea of having the coffee run down the metal part...


 Ahh I see. I don't think there are any portafilters that fit the Dedica which don't have the plastic insert - instead, I just cut the size of the insert down. If you remove the screw from the bottom of the portafilter and then take out the plastic insert you should be able to cut it down to size with a good knife or scissors.


----------



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

Ah not a bad idea ! Will give that a go , thanks !


----------



## VonPete (Aug 1, 2019)

I just removed the plastic insert on mine and the switch to the unpressurised basket was a huge improvement.


----------

